# Hello to all on this forum



## Julian Evan-Hart (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello everyone just to introduce myself as a newbie on here...my name is Julian Evan-Hart and Im passionate about all things aviation from 1939-1945 its that time of year again where I browse Internet and select a few new forums to join, and this one looks very good. 
Kind regards Jules


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Jules, and welcome from 'Up North ! Lots of friendly and helpful people here, stick around and enjoy the banter.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome Jules!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome abaord!


----------



## imalko (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello and welcome Jules. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 10, 2011)

Welsome Aboard Jules


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome from across the Pond, Jules!


----------



## le_steph40 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome Julian


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Julian, and welcome to the asy...forum. 

Cheers from me in Denmark.

Maria.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello, welcome, enjoy and follow your curiousity Jules


----------



## brucejscott (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome Julian. Make yourself at home.


----------



## fw190d (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the form, from Canada


----------



## stona (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Jules,I've read a couple of your books. 'War torn skies' rather than the detectoring (is that right?) ones whilst I was working over in the Bedfordshire/Cambridgeshire area.
Welcome to the forum.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jules. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------

